# Bird Flu Hoax



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

It's all Dave's fault..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: funny i like that


----------

